# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Mindfulness en eten: bewust eten, genieten en gezond afslanken

## FRANCOIS580

We eten allemaal veel teveel en dus lang niet uitsluitend omdat we honger hebben, maar uit ‘goesting’. Is het dan nog te verwonderen dat het aantal mensen met overgewicht, zwaarlijvigheid en zelfs met morbide obesitas angstwekkend groeit en zelfs van jaar tot jaar jonger wordt? Ben jij ook van mening dat je teveel eet dan gezond voor je is? Dan is mindfull eten of mindfulness eten wellicht iets voor jou. Mindfullness eten is evenwichtig maar vooral minder en dus gezonder eten om meer van je voeding te genieten. Hoe doe je dat mindfulness eten en voor wie is dit gezond voedingspatroon in de eerste plaats bestemd? 

We eten allemaal niet alleen teveel, we eten vooral uit gewoonte, zonder de minste aandacht voor wat, hoeveel en waarom we eten. Dat staat gezond, evenwichtig en gevarieerd eten in de weg. Mindful eten helpt je bewuster te eten, om zoete en dus ongezonde tussendoortjes te laten staan en emotionele eetbuien te zoveel mogelijk te beperken. Mindfulness eten is géén dieet, gewichtsverlies is geen doel op zich maar vaak wel een positief gevolg ervan.

*Wat is mindfulness eten*
Mindfulness is bewust bezig zijn met het hier en nu, en dat op een niet- (be)oordelende manier. Zo’n bewuste aandacht helpt je zaken bewust te doen of te laten zonder iets te doen uit gewoonte, zonder erbij na te denken. De meesten doen het tegenovergesteld en eten omdat ze denken dat het nu eenmaal moet, uit gewoonte of omdat ze niet aan de verleiding kunnen weerstaan. Door onze geringe aandacht voor wat we eten, proeven we uiteindelijk zelfs niet wat we eten waardoor we meer eten dan nodig en gezond is. Het is zelfs zover gekomen dat we zelfs lichaamssignalen als honger en verzadiging niet meer voelen en/of begrijpen. Als gevolg daarvan eten we teveel, te vroeg of te laat, met een aanhoudende vermoeidheid als gevolg.

*Gezonde eetgewoonten*
Mindful eten of mindfulness eten is dus zeker geen dieet, wél een andere manier van eten. Bij mindfulness eten is wat je eet van ondergeschikt belang, bewust eten staat hier centraal. Dat doe je in de eerste plaats door alle facetten van eten aandachtig gade te slaan, door niet alleen smaken en geuren maar even goed honger en verzadiging opnieuw te herkennen. Zo leer je vrij je meest gezonde en smakelijk voeding te kiezen. Je eet bewuster, minder en gezonder en je geniet terug van voeding en eten.

*Hoe mindful eten?*
Allemaal goed en wel, maar mindfulness eten, hoe doe je dat uiteindelijk? Met mindful eten leer je in de eerste plaats veel rustiger en dus gezonder en bewuster te eten. Je leert ook beter omgaan met prikkels van buitenaf. Je eet immers ook met je ogen en met je reukzin. In het minfulness eetprogramma leer je met al deze triggers terug omgaan zodat je het beste moment om te eten zelf kan kiezen. Je leert zo leren terug eten wannneer je écht.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## Janneke

Theorie is mooi, maar nu nog doen! Goed artikel wel  :Smile:

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Bedankt Janneke! Het DOEN is nu aan ieder van ons hé Janneke, we kunnen toch niet méér doen dan informeren...

Groetjes,

Francois580

----------

